# food coupon?



## aaronm10000 (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi,
A friend of mine is a Buddhist Monk. He will be traveling across country. The problem is he is forbidden from touching money and can not buy food for himself. Pushing the limits of the rules I can buy him a coupon. Does AMTRAK offer food coupons? I checked the website and found nothing.

Thanks
-Max


----------



## PVD (Mar 31, 2021)

Is he permitted to have a prepaid/debit type card? Many of those are acceptable, and keep in mind they are currently accepting no cash....
*Service Change*
Amtrak is temporarily accepting cashless payments in the Café. Additionally, Café cars are temporarily operating as carryout only.

Amtrak does have gift cards they are not good for onboard purchases....


----------



## caravanman (Mar 31, 2021)

There are no "coupons" that I am aware of. 
Maybe stock up before the Amtrak ride with a full bowl?


----------



## aaronm10000 (Mar 31, 2021)

caravanman said:


> There are no "coupons" that I am aware of.
> Maybe stock up before the Amtrak ride with a full bowl?


Thank you for the info. Unfortunately he is forbidden from taking more than what is offered at one meal. Not the end of the world but may have to go hungry for a couple days.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 31, 2021)

If he travels in a sleeping car, meals are included. He wouldn’t have to handle cash.


----------

